

Show HN: BX framework, a bash scripting framework - poisonbit
http://poisonbit.wordpress.com/2011/09/05/apply-perl-knowledge-in-other-context-x-rc1/
Worried about starting bash scripts always from zero ? Well, I know it's fun, but what about standardization of naming, directory trees, commenting, packaging, versions, etc conventions? what will be able to reach the BX framework? lets see. Have fun in first place.
======
poisonbit
I don't use to use social networks, but as a hobby time "open source" coding
project, I thought that post it to some place like this was a good idea to get
some community feedback.

~~~
poisonbit
It seems I thought wrong. Drama.

